# Good ol Farm Pond w/pics



## Rod Hawg

Been tryin to get out to Westbranch lately but been pretty busy w/ school. Got out for a bit today on the pond. Ended up w/ 30 Crappie. Biggest 12in. 15 Perch. Biggest 14in. And 6 Bass. Biggest about 2 1/2lbs. Really fun on 4lb. testXD


----------



## buckzye11

Great pics as always! bet that Perch made your day. I was a lucky one too, my uncle had a pond about that size, and also a neighbor... spent days out there. Good luck the rest of the year!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thank you sir. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JimmyC

Sweet! Awesome fish hawg!


----------



## Bass-Chad

I had to do a double take at that Perch I thought it was a Peacock Bass! lol. Very nice job bud keep catching the hawgs!


----------



## Rod Hawg

Haha. Thanks guys


----------



## Rod Hawg

And they do look like Peacock Bass. The water in our pond is a real dark blue and very clear thus all the fish have great color. I've caught huge perch on Erie and they are UGLY. Haha


----------



## bluegilla killa

looks like a good time, i think i would have mounted that perch.........on a bun


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

nice perch, i too, had to do a double take on that fish. love to catch one like that, but i ha ve only been on erie once, and caught a huge freshwater drum. there is a cheap perch charter operating around here...


----------



## tadluvadd

All nice fish dude.great job


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thanks guys Love fishin. Wouldn't spend my freetime doing anything else. Some kids play Xbox. I go to the pond. Its a great hobby.


----------



## tadluvadd

I was the same way growing up.i would even pass up a few dates to go fishing.then i married somone that likes to fish ALMOST as much as i do lol. nice to see you got a good head on your shoulders man.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I think I'd poop my pants if I caught a perch that big, all I can say is wow. I really don't fish for them but if I happen to catch one then BONUS for me. No seriously really liked the underwater pics, all was good but those were my favorites. Keep the pics coming as they're always interesting to see.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thanks My parents raised me well. And I'm really grateful for them both. Wanna try to get a few underwater pics of some Big Bass this summer. Won't be long before I'm targeting those again


----------



## Rod Hawg

And Spffldbassguy. Since you like the underwater pics. Got this one on Sunday while Crappie fishing. 10lb.s


----------



## Intimidator

Someone has done a very nice job with their Pond!!!
Congrats on the fish!
I also like the underwater pics....very cool!
One of my favorite segments of any fishing show is when "Hook N Look" goes underwater to show the fish in their natural habitat and acting...naturally!


----------



## buckzye11

Where's the Walleye???


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thanks Intimidator. We work on on keepin it a good fishery. We keep our fair share of fish for the table but put all the big fish back so they can reproduce. Its been around for 23 years and 20 of those years the fishing has always been really good. And Buckeyze. We're workin on mr. walleye. Haha


----------



## Intimidator

Rod Hawg said:


> Thanks Intimidator. We work on on keepin it a good fishery. We keep our fair share of fish for the table but put all the big fish back so they can reproduce. Its been around for 23 years and 20 of those years the fishing has always been really good. And Buckeyze. We're workin on mr. walleye. Haha


FYI...we have a thread on the SW forum, it is a STICKY at the top of the page called "CJ COVER PROJECT"....it has several picture of COVER that we are building to drop into CJ Brown to continue it's comeback as a strong fishery...some of the "milk crate" minnow/fry condos and some of the PVC attractors could help to keep your families' pond viable and productive for your entire lift-time!


----------



## Rod Hawg

We've sunk about 20 Christmas tree reefs in the front pond and 5 in the back. Both ponds have gravel patches for Perch/Bluegill spawning. The Brush Piles for Crappie. And some large barrels for Catfish spawning. Quite a few of rock piles in both as well


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

dude let me come fish lol


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

what do you catch perch on i have never caught one but i fish this pond, and i seen a few big perch swimming around..


----------



## Rod Hawg

Sorry bro. Didn't see your post. There are a few ways to get them in ponds. Casting w/ a minnow, splitshot, and hook and just jiggin it along the bottom is what I mainly do. However I also get them trolling Rapala Floaters F2s I believe. Troll em off of brush and hold on. If you don't get crappie you'll usually get some big perch. Good luck to ya


----------



## Ozdog

Nice fish kid, been awhile since I've seen a perch that nice. Thanks for posting.


----------

